# iPhone Glitch - IOS 11.02



## Rivergoer (Mar 30, 2017)

‘14 CTD with MyLink...iPhone 6 has been working great (since I got the car in March) no connectivity issues whatsoever...until last week anyway.

Did the Apple IOS 11.0 upgrade and ever since then I frequently, but not always, get the “Indexing” message. Sometimes iTunes will rapidly blink off/on like it’s stuck in some kind of loop. Won’t sync to MyLink, no music.

Did the latest Apple “fix” to IOS 11.0.2 but the problem still persists.

The (awkward) solution is to close iTunes, turn off the radio. Restart the radio, then restart iTunes. The “Indexing” message goes away and MyLink is happy.

Anyone else noticed this or perhaps have suggestions on a Setting I might look at? Thanks!


----------



## yukku (Oct 3, 2017)

Same problem hitman sniper (game) not working after update 11.2 the game automatically turns it self off and back to home screen when i open the game it restarts again


----------



## Rivergoer (Mar 30, 2017)

I’m no software engineer but I believe the issue is a new incompatibility between the “Gracenote” program and iOS 11.0.2. 

Maybe Apple will fix in a future release (not holding breath).

Workaround seems to work fine. When iPhone/iTunes goes into the endless “Indexing” loop, power off MyLink radio, close iTunes, power up radio, restart iTunes.


----------



## Merc6 (Jun 8, 2013)

Rivergoer said:


> I’m no software engineer but I believe the issue is a new incompatibility between the “Gracenote” program and iOS 11.0.2.
> 
> Maybe Apple will fix in a future release (not holding breath).
> 
> Workaround seems to work fine. When iPhone/iTunes goes into the endless “Indexing” loop, power off MyLink radio, close iTunes, power up radio, restart iTunes.


That's been the work around for years. Also closing out all apps even if they aren't music related. That means Pandora, Facebook, YouTube, Spotify, Safari, ITunes, Apple Music, Tidal... Honda likes to try and open whatever you had used no matter what you have the source set to last. For some owners that meant XXX video sound from a video would resume play across the radio when the phone paired.


----------

